# [2.6] Kartenleser



## js-mueller (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich habe mir einen 6in1 Kartenleser gekauft und würde den gerne unter Linux zum laufen bringen.
So angeschlossen und mit usbview bekomm ich ihn auch zu sehen, aber ich kann ihn net in das System einbinden.
mit mount /dev/sda kommt immer die meldung "Kein Medium vorhanden". Es gibt unter /dev nur sda kein sda1 sdb oder sonstiges, das hat mich auch schon gewundert, weil ich 4 usb Stecker habe.


----------



## Sway (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab einen 9in1 Cardreader und um CF zu Mounten muss ich /dev/sda1 nehmen, für SD brauche ich /dev/sdc1 ... probier mal bei dir die /dev/sd*X*1 durch


----------



## js-mueller (23. Oktober 2004)

es gibt unter /dev nur sda, nichts weiter, also an sd geräten.


----------



## Sway (23. Oktober 2004)

Unwahrscheinlich... ich hab bisher überall meinen Cardreader so zum laufen bekommen...


----------



## js-mueller (23. Oktober 2004)

Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, bei mir ist es leider so :-/
Muss doch ne möglichkeit geben das ding zu mounten wenn es erkannt wird. Meinen usb stick kann ich ja auch mounten mit sda


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Oktober 2004)

Ist das zufällig das 6in1 Kartenlesegerät von Aldi (Tevion)?
Das hab ich nämlich auch bekommen, würd das auch gern zum laufen bringen - aber erstmal muss ich einen lauffähigen Kernel hinkriegen...   ;-]


----------



## js-mueller (23. Oktober 2004)

Jo das ist es ;-) Aber ich denk mal das es bei mir eher an den einstellungen des systems liegt, weil anscheindend ist es nicht normal, das ich nur nen sda haben und nichts weiter.


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir erscheint ebenfalls nur /dev/sda und das ist nicht mountbar.

dmesg meint:


> scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> Vendor: ICSI      Model: IC1210        CF  Rev: 1.4F
> Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
> ...



sowie



> root@jemand mnt # ls /dev/sd*
> /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sd:
> c2b0t0u0



Komische Sache.

*EDIT*:

Habs nun hinbekommen. Meine SCSI-Einstellungen sehen wie folgt aus:

Device Drivers -> SCSI device support


> legacy /proc/scsi/ support
> ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)
> <*>   SCSI disk support
> < >   SCSI tape support
> ...



Es kommt bei Card-Readern mit mehreren Slots wohl auf den Eintrag "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" an - nachdem ich diesen ausgewählt hatte erschienen plötzlich /dev/sd[a-d] sowie /dev/sdc1 (beim Einlegen einer SD-Speicherkarte in den  dafür vorgesehenen Slot).

Gemountet hab ich das ganze dann einfach per:


```
$ mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/cread
```

Wobei sdc1 hier für den SD-Karten Slot steht. Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir aufgefallen:
Wenn die SD-Karte über den Schieberegler auf "Lock" gestellt war (also schreibgeschützt) und ich alle Daten auf der SD-Karte auf einmal kopierte, so hing sich der Kopiervorgang zwischendrin auf und nichts mehr ging (bis ich den Stecker vom Card-Reader gezogen hab). War der Schreibschutz nicht aktiv, so lief alles problemlos.


----------

